# Family friendly brewery/bar in Melbourne?



## mycle (14/8/15)

Folks, off to Melbourne shortly with the family and wanting to visit a brewery (or 2). In order to get it past SWMBO I'm after recommendations for breweries (or craft beer establishments) that are family friendly (2 teens and 2 little ones) and do a good lunch.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Mycle.


----------



## mofox1 (14/8/15)

The Public Brewery in Croydon usually gets a good rap.


----------



## JB (14/8/15)

mofox1 said:


> The Public Brewery in Croydon usually gets a good rap.


Definitely mofox, was there a few weeks ago and there was a bit of pram gridlock going on.

If staying in Melbourne town, you should go alright at Beer Deluxe at Fed Square.


----------



## mycle (16/8/15)

Thanks guys. Staying at a friend's place in Clifton Hill if that makes a difference.


----------



## fcmcg (16/8/15)

Well there is the Clifton Hill brew pub , The Terminus


----------

